# Adopt bed bugs?



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

I have a job to pick up a bed tomorrow, and know it is infested with bedbugs.
A exterminator is being hired to deal with the house, his advice over the phone was to wrap the bed in plastic, mark it with "infested with bed bugs" and haul to dump.

My wife has been after me to replace our old bed :whistling2:

The infested bed is a fairly new comfort select queen size. 
You can adjust the air bladders for firmness individual sides. Is a nice bed.

The bed is made up of a plastic platform to replace frame and box springs, and would seem to be easy to wash and clean. Is a slip cover/skirt to go over it and should be able to toss in washing machine?

The mattress is made of a plastic frame, the 2 vinyl air bladders, pump etc.
Has 4 pieces of foam that goes between the bladders and the frame, has a cloth cover goes on the frame from the bottom, and a nice pillow top cloth for the top, and the two simply zip together. I think they also could be washed in a large washing machine.
This bed is made to dissemble for shipping. 

My thought was to wrap it in plastic fully assembled, duck tape all the seams good.
Then let it sit in my back yard in the New Mexico sun for several days. Let the heat build up kill them.
Then disassemble and thoroughly clean all pieces individually with rubbing alcohol, and wash all cloth in a washing machine. 
Does it sound like a good idea? or should just haul it to the dump?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Bed Bugs are like the Black Plague. You either burn the stuff, or send it to be taken care of at the dump.

Nothing that you come up with, is going to kill Bed Bugs and their eggs.

If the home has Carpeting, that and the padding has to all come up also, if you have that severe of a infection.

Even clothing and luggage can allow the critters places to hide and move place to place. You both may want to inform your employers, so they are aware that you are carrying the critters into work.

Also have vehicles checked by the exterminator and taken care of, since you can carry the critters from house to vehicle.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Taking on a used mattress is like taking on used underwear.....yea, you can wash them....but.....someone else was in them.

No way I would take that mattress.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Juvenile BB are the size of the letters on a penny. It's recommended that you wear coveralls and fasten the ankles and wrist so you don't carry them home.

I had to attend a BB seminar at my last job as property manager. After seeing that film I'd never take a chance. It was disgusting, especially seeing a persons arm with a row of bloody spots where that person was sleeping and they came out and bit along the arm. 

BBs live within 8' of where people sleep, whether a bed or recliner, so be careful in that house.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I've heard of libraries being infested because of the bugs hiding in the bindings of books. The underpads of carpets were humming with them discovered during a remodel.

After biting the bug is looking for a dark place to hide and then goes dormant. The book then travels to the next house with the bug in it.


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks dawg, glad to see 12 year olds are reading :wink:
Never stayed in a hotel/motel before? What about the seat in that used car you bought? 

Here is a photo of a new one ready for shipping, is missing the plastic platform and the frame for the mattress.
I read it on the internets, so it must be true .... :laughing:
Spray them with rubbing alcohol will kill them on contact .... is that true?
Wrapping the mattress in plastic and let sit in sun and the heat will kill them .... hrmm
So far, last week I went over to the house with a steam cleaner and steamed the the cloth pretty good, unzipped it and turned the pillowtop over and steamed that side also.
While wearing coveralls, and then put it back together, moved the bed outside.

Will washing the cloth in a washing machine kill them, or will it just spread them to the washing machine?
Will some sort of chemical like rubbing alcohol kill the pieces that can not be washed?
And what about wrapping in plastic, will it have any affect? 

I have to go pick it up, is my job.
I have a heavy roll of plastic 10'x30' and will wrap it a couple times and then duck tape all seams tight.
Work is to busy right now, and no choice but to let it sit until have time to get to it in a couple weeks.
But if there really is no hope, can haul it to the dump.

I am not dealing with a house infested, I wish the exterminator and homeowner well on that.
I am just dealing with the mattress that dissembles into several small pieces to work with. The pieces in the photo are for sale on ebay for $1400, still need the frame to make it work. Seems a shame to throw it away.


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

I wouldn't take a chance on it either funfool. It's not worth the risk.

I doubt you'll be able to fool your wife anyway. She'll figure it out.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

P.s.

Adult BB can live a year without a meal.


----------



## gmaint (Feb 21, 2014)

_Having worked in motels before, I would never transport a used mattress to my house_. _Bedbugs are hell on earth to get rid of. They are also notorious hitchhikers, if you have been in a place that has them, you probably brought one home. When i worked at the motel i would have my partner set clothes outside so i could change before i came in.
Hot water and heat above 130 degrees will kill BB and eggs

_


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm wondering if its as simple as you say to eradicate them then why doesn't the owner just do the same and keep the thing.

Also, I sure hope your wife is part of the decision if you end up keeping it. If my partner did that without telling me its history, you'd be in the bed..by yourself...in the garage...


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It is not worth the savings using some ones discarded infested bedding, as tonto said to the ranger, to the dump the dump, dump, dump. 


ED


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I thought of another argument for leaving it alone.

Would you invite Penicillin Penny to stay at your place, even if she had a clean health certificate. 

Probably not.

ED


----------



## Edward.L (Mar 25, 2014)

Frankly, I don't think that the sun and alcohol are the best means to combat bed bugs. These pests will not give up very quickly, I'm telling you this from my own experience. I tried to fight them using numerous pest-killers, but they didn't help. Do not waste time trying to get rid of them with folk remedies. If you want to forget about bed bugs once and for all it is better to refer to specialists. I asked for help from one firm in Edmonton. The experts came with a bunch of special equipment. They examined my home and processed furniture with special professional chemicals. A day after the premises were well ventilated we came back to our home. The problem with bed bugs was finally solved and I didn't have to throw away my property. I think this is due to professional equipment and chemicals, which they used. So, maybe, you should try to find more experienced exterminator.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

This sounds exactly like the sort of thing I would ponder over. I have ideas all the time but they aren't good ones usually. I would probably try to salvage it myself. So odds are it is not a good idea.


----------



## UnclePhil (Mar 4, 2014)

Don't know how he made out......but giving me flash backs.

My son did some volunteer work and met a friend. The friend visited us for two days. when the friend left, his little friends stayed behind...

Took about two and a half months to get rid of... besides all the nonsense washing, bagging, throwing away etc... it takes a toll on your mind...

terrible thing.

You can even pick those things up standing on line or brushing up next to someone.....

as Bob Hope would say... Thanks For The Memories...... argh !!

Speaking of Bob Hope's day and age.... they got rid of a whole bunch of things (bugs and diseases) Pity it's all making a come back...


----------



## maltonmanor (Apr 11, 2014)

It is a shame to throw out something that looks that good. I would arrange for an exterminator to go over the bed. But never tell your wife!!


----------



## JD367 (Apr 6, 2015)

Shame,or not, get rid of it!
My grown daughter visited us while on a trip,and she put her baggage on the gues bed.
2 days later we were fighting an infestation!
That was 2 months ago,and we still aren't sure if they're gone,or dormant!
Alcohol does NOT kill them,and most sprays won't either,unless it hits the underside.
Putting bags on the mattress,and box springs has helped(be sure to tape them well!),but we plan on replacing them and burning these,once the infestation is gone .We were able to confine them to one room,which helped,but if you don't act quickly,it is going to be a long battle!
Bagging the mattressand boxsprings keeps them from getting to you,since they can't grip the plastic,to climb.
Check the drawers,boxes,picture frames,dressers,wall/door trim,and outlets and switches,as well as base boards and head boards.
Also,smear a bit of Vaseline on the legs of the bed frame. It will trap them,and,when you no longer see them in the Vaseline,you've probably won.
By the way,...the heat needed to kill them is around 300 degrees f.!


----------



## TruproServices (Apr 8, 2015)

As it's been said previously, the savings of the mattress can be overshadowed by the cost of treating your home for bed bugs. Even as an exterminator I wouldn't dream of chancing it.


----------



## Bigbluefrog (Oct 15, 2014)

Burn it....buy a new one....make the wife happy and you will be happy


----------

